# Epson Artisan 1430 settings?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I am using an Epson Artisan 1430 for the first time that I picked up as part of a shop package a few months back. I am wondering If anyone that has used this printer before tell me what settings you use to print film with this? So far I have tried Best Photo/Ultra Premium Presentation Matte and Best Photo/Ultra Premium Photo Paper Glossy, both printed with the edges of the design looking a little runny. Any feedback for this printer is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

What film are you using if not water proof(actually not water proof) it will be difficult to get dark enough. To use less ink just choose a lower quality paper. I have a 1400 print 100% CMYK on fixxons films photo or best photo. Using Premium photo glossy setting. It the perfect setting for my printer. The 1430 has the same print engine and print head. 

Make sure that a nozzle check comes out good. Also print a full page of text and look for any ink splatter. Ink builds up fast on the bottom of print head. This can cause drips and small splatter that is hard to see unless your looking for it.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks sben763, I thought the film I was using was water proof but turns out it wasn't. I did eventually find some Water Proof Film In the office and used the settings you recommended and it printed perfectly! However, this film did expose as crisp as my other film.


----------

